# My dog was shot this afternoon



## DEERFU

I am completely devastated. I hurried home from a weekend of hunting today to get to the hospital to see my grandson born. In my haste I forgot to disarm the alarm. It went off and I was on the phone with the monitoring company to let them know I was the owner. They said they couldn't cancel without the password which I couldn't find or remember. I had the passcode to disarm the system but not the "password" to cancell the call. The police were dispatched and tried to enter the home unannounced and Luke (my chocolate lab) started barking at them. The officer backed through 2 doors and could have shut them both but instead decided to use deadly force. Luke has never come close to biting anyone. He could have yelled at him, fired a warning shot, pepper sprayed him or shocked him but instead he chose to shoot. Neither of the officers that were so concerned with the burglary bothered to ask my name or for id. It all happened so fast there was nothing I could do to stop it. Luke was like a child to me and died in my arms today because of a stupid mistake.


----------



## deerehauler

Thats just wrong  I agree with you it should not have come to that. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Original Rooster

So sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Bhrama

You ever wonder why they aren't called peace officers anymore?

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I'm sorry for your loss.  This type of thing is becoming far too common these days.


----------



## HD28

Idiots!!!!!
Sorry for your (senseless) loss!


----------



## glynr329

You are very lucky it was not you that got shot.


----------



## JuliaH

That was just plain dumb.  You might want to file a complaint with the department. Won't bring a good dog back but that officer overreacted badly.

I am very sorry for your loss.  I hope you got at least an apology from the officer. 

Julia


----------



## Hankus

I ain't seen a peace officer in a long time., jus a buncha ijits with tin stars. 


Hate to hear bout the dawg hoss


----------



## SonyaS

Contact the press, send them cute pictures of your dog. Stories like this anger the public and embarrass the police force. If you embarrass the department they may think twice before shooting someone elses dog.

Something similar happened in TN and the public was so enraged the Governor ended up making a formal apology while posing with his dog. A golden retriever was shot in his yard in MI a few days ago and some folks are protesting there too.

Don't let them get away with this scott free.


----------



## rvick

too many ignorant/frustrated officers just wanting to see if that pistol will work. don't let up until the officer is fired. sorry for your loss.


----------



## DEERFU

Nothing is gonna bring my sweet baby back. I'm not a "cop basher" and have always supported those in Law enforcement. If this is the way this idiot is gonna react to a barking dog then he shouldn't be allowed to carry a gun. He didn't seem to worried about a real potential threat (me). Thank God the power co., water dept., mailman and others that deal with dogs on a daily basis aren't allowed to shoot first. Luke encountered the wrong cop that was either scared of or didn't like dogs and never had a chance. He was my partner, my buddy, my child and never left my side. I din't evn have to leash him when we were somewhere that didn't require it. He would never run off, he just wanted to be with me. Words can't describe the heartache this act has brought on. I would have gladly taken those bullets myself to save him. He wasn't "just a dog" and din't deserve to die like this


----------



## mikelogg

Man, I am so sorry for your loss. It is indescribable how much we can love a dog. Sometimes more than humans. I hate to think what I might do if this happened to me. Hang in there man.


----------



## ga whackersmacker

I agree this should be made more public than gon. Terrible thing to hear


----------



## Keebs

DEERFU said:


> Nothing is gonna bring my sweet baby back. I'm not a "cop basher" and have always supported those in Law enforcement. If this is the way this idiot is gonna react to a barking dog then he shouldn't be allowed to carry a gun. He didn't seem to worried about a real potential threat (me). Thank God the power co., water dept., mailman and others that deal with dogs on a daily basis aren't allowed to shoot first. Luke encountered the wrong cop that was either scared of or didn't like dogs and never had a chance. He was my partner, my buddy, my child and never left my side. I din't evn have to leash him when we were somewhere that didn't require it. He would never run off, he just wanted to be with me. Words can't describe the heartache this act has brought on. I would have gladly taken those bullets myself to save him. He wasn't "just a dog" and din't deserve to die like this


 I am so sorry for your loss............ but I agree with some other posters, make it more public, it isn't *cop bashing*, it's telling it like it is, there are other methods of subduing, without killing!


----------



## JuliaH

I wish there were a "Like" button for this post!

Julia



SonyaS said:


> Contact the press, send them cute pictures of your dog. Stories like this anger the public and embarrass the police force. If you embarrass the department they may think twice before shooting someone elses dog.
> 
> Something similar happened in TN and the public was so enraged the Governor ended up making a formal apology while posing with his dog. A golden retriever was shot in his yard in MI a few days ago and some folks are protesting there too.
> 
> Don't let them get away with this scott free.


----------



## JuliaH

You are so right, your dog did not deserve what he got. And think about this... it could have been a child's sudden appearance or something else to set off an over-reactive officer. 

I respect the police too, but this is way out of line. Put your grief to good use sir. Call your newspaper, your tv station and radio, and call the Police Dept and tell them what you are doing... You might save another beloved dog, cat, or even a person...

Julia



DEERFU said:


> Nothing is gonna bring my sweet baby back. I'm not a "cop basher" and have always supported those in Law enforcement. If this is the way this idiot is gonna react to a barking dog then he shouldn't be allowed to carry a gun. He didn't seem to worried about a real potential threat (me). Thank God the power co., water dept., mailman and others that deal with dogs on a daily basis aren't allowed to shoot first. Luke encountered the wrong cop that was either scared of or didn't like dogs and never had a chance. He was my partner, my buddy, my child and never left my side. I din't evn have to leash him when we were somewhere that didn't require it. He would never run off, he just wanted to be with me. Words can't describe the heartache this act has brought on. I would have gladly taken those bullets myself to save him. He wasn't "just a dog" and din't deserve to die like this


----------



## j_seph

We could all send Cobb cty an email about this voicing our opinion!


----------



## bamaboy

I hate to hear that!!!  I know how you feel about your pup!! I have two at home I wouldn't take the world for!! Your right about that cop,just plain stupid idiot!!! Should be repramanded for that!!! SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, I would go more public with this!!


----------



## Beagler282

As much crazy junk as I see on the atlanta news you can bet I would have the local news reporters in my yard getting this story.So sorry you had to lose your friend.


----------



## smitty

Call the media  , sorry for your loss ! Demand action , no reason for such a crime !!


----------



## The Rodney

I am so sorry man.  Some people don't know how to react to an angry dog.  Your buddy was doing what he was supposed to do they were in his house.  Demand a meeting with the sherriff/chief and ask for an explanation.  My heart goes out to you and yours.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I'm afraid that I wouldn't be able to control myself if someone shot one of my dogs in my own house, regardless of what kind of badge or suit they had on. 

Please, please, please don't let this go. Goons like this deserve to be carried out of town on a rail.


----------



## Lukikus2

My condolences for your good friend.

As others have said this needs to go farther in the news. Killing a mans dog in his own home without a scratch on the officer needs some retribution.


----------



## DEERFU

I'm   N O T gonna let this go. I've done nothing but cry all night and most of the day except for the brief moment I made it to the hospital to see my new grandson. Grief stricken doesn't even come close to explaining how I feel. It will be made public and is already on FB but limited to friends and their friends. (https://www.facebook.com/robby.king1) There is another puppy involved to that might have been close to the muzzle blast. Last night she was severly shaken and appeared to have some hearing loss. I've been close to a muzzle without protection enough times to know the dangers. She seems to be hearing fine this am but is now barking at every noise and starts shaking.


----------



## DEERFU

My baby. RIP LUKE, you are so very loved buddy


----------



## ryano

I am so sorry for your loss    There simply is NO excuse for this and I hope that idiot cop loses his job!!!!!!!!!! 

I can tell you right now that I would be in jail if someone shot my Allie girl!   She is harmless but WILL bark if someone is snooping around unannounced!


----------



## joey1919

your dog was just scared from all the comotion and was doing what he was supposed to do, protect your home. remember him fondly for that. it scares me to think of what id do. prayers sent to you broher


----------



## grizzlyblake

http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/category/238239/email-fox-5-i-team


----------



## JuliaH

Grizzly, it does not show the post, only the place where others can make a post...


----------



## nhancedsvt

Sorry to hear this man. Terrible situation. I hope the police dept at least tries to do something to rectify this. If you need us to send emails on your behalf let us know!


----------



## grizzlyblake

JuliaH said:


> Grizzly, it does not show the post, only the place where others can make a post...



That's what I intended - that everyone can individually report the incident to the I Team. It is just an automated email template so just fill in what you want and maybe link this thread or the other, longer one on this same subject.

I don't know what it looks like on the receiving end but I figure a flood of messages about Cobb County police shooting a man's dog in his house unannounced would hopefully garner some attention.


----------



## Jasper

The Rodney said:


> I am so sorry man.  Some people don't know how to react to an angry dog.  Your buddy was doing what he was supposed to do they were in his house.  Demand a meeting with the sherriff/chief and ask for an explanation.  My heart goes out to you and yours.



X 2! So sorry for your loss..........prayers sent!


----------



## JuliaH

Let's follow the link to Fox 5 that was given and give our support to this man and his dog.  I just did that.


----------



## DEERFU

grizzlyblake said:


> http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/category/238239/email-fox-5-i-team



Thanks. I sent the email


----------



## Hooked On Quack

DEERFU, brother I feel for ya.  My wife and I don't have kids, so our black Lab Susie is our kid.  I can't imagine the trauma you're going thru.

Hire a lawyer and sue the pants off Cobb County, and particularly the assaulting officer.


----------



## nhancedsvt

JuliaH said:


> Let's follow the link to Fox 5 that was given and give our support to this man and his dog.  I just did that.



Sent


----------



## Keebs

JuliaH said:


> Let's follow the link to Fox 5 that was given and give our support to this man and his dog.  I just did that.


 me too!


----------



## ryano

Hooked On Quack said:


> DEERFU, brother I feel for ya.  My wife and I don't have kids, so our black Lab Susie is our kid.  I can't imagine the trauma you're going thru.
> 
> Hire a lawyer and sue the pants off Cobb County, and particularly the assaulting officer.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Man, that is terrible and I would demand an explanation!


----------



## DEERFU

Thanks yawl. My baby was just being a dog and didn't deserve to go out like this. Really don't know how I'm gonna get passed it. I was overwhelmingly sick trying to put him in the ground yesterday evening. He did live a very good life and was spoiled rotten. He returned the favor to me every day. He was rescued from the pound in Eatonton when he was 6 months old and has been with me every since (6 years). He had 2 days left before he was to be put down. The vet said he was pure bred and had a number tattoo in his right ear. I couldn't believe how easy to train  and eager to learn he was. Undoubtedly the smartest dog I have ever met. It might have been that he just understood me and we formed a bond that can't be broken by death. I will never quit loving him


----------



## JuliaH

You should never quit loving that dog. He will have a special place always.... as is right and good.

But, as you can handle it, you do need to honor him by giving another good dog a chance to love you too. There is another chocolate lab on this forum now. It may be too soon, but a good dog always needs a good home. 

I have lost beloved animals too. It's almost as bad as losing a beloved human family member, but time heals if you let it. That does not mean you won't remember with a certain sadness sometimes, joy in other memories. Right now this is very hard. Let yourself grieve. And then understand that your wonderful dog would want you to have another, not to take his place, but to give you some more love and to be a member of your family.

Julia




DEERFU said:


> Thanks yawl. My baby was just being a dog and didn't deserve to go out like this. Really don't know how I'm gonna get passed it. I was overwhelmingly sick trying to put him in the ground yesterday evening. He did live a very good life and was spoiled rotten. He returned the favor to me every day. He was rescued from the pound in Eatonton when he was 6 months old and has been with me every since (6 years). He had 2 days left before he was to be put down. The vet said he was pure bred and had a number tattoo in his right ear. I couldn't believe how easy to train  and eager to learn he was. Undoubtedly the smartest dog I have ever met. It might have been that he just understood me and we formed a bond that can't be broken by death. I will never quit loving him


----------



## SonyaS

I sent an email to fox asking that they run the story too. If/when they ask to interview you make sure you have great pics of your dog and have the pup with you during the interview. You can explain how traumatized the pup was, mention how you were rushing to see the new grand baby, show them the dog's grave if possible.

Those emotional elements make for good news stories and get broader coverage. Make that cop wish he never set foot inside your house, your dog deserves retribution.


----------



## catalpa

Why would an officer inter a residence for a alarm call: was the door open or window broken???? Stupid is all I can say. Sorry for your lost we will be praying you and your family.


----------



## jmh5397

Sorry for your loss, brother!  And you are right...dogs ARE family and it's like losing one of your kids.  If the role were reversed and you shot the officer's dog, you would be charged.  The same goes for killing your neighbor's dog, unless you have proof the dog assaulted you.  I would pursue bringing charges against the officer...it might not get anywhere but at least he/she cannot hide behind his/her badge and make it all go away.  Truly a sad story.


----------



## jmh5397

By the way, I also sent an email to fox 5.


----------



## DEERFU

The door was not locked but WAS closed. They said it was their policy to come in and investigate. They said they announced but I never heard them. I asked why didn't you come to the front door and knock. I was told they dont knock because they wanted to be "stealthy" during a call. I then asked "then why did you announce?" and got no answer. The two officers involved never ask my name or for id. Nor did they "finish" coming inside to see if I had anyone tied up. Totally unprofessional and an embarrassment to the dept.


----------



## Dixie Dawg

So so so very sorry to hear this, I have tears for you and your boy as I type.  My dogs are my babies as well, and I can imagine how hard your heart is broken right now.  Nothing can change what has happened, but perhaps your voice now will help keep this tragedy from happening to another pet owner in the future, or worse yet that cop overreacting and shooting an innocent person. Much sympathy to you and your family~


----------



## Shakey Head

My sympathy goes out to you and your family for this heart wrenching tragedy.  I would definately hire a lawyer and go full bore after the Police department and the officers involved in this incident.

I am very glad that I wasnt in your shoes.  My chocolate lab is my son, just as yours was.  I wouldnt have been able to refrain from taking neccessary action against the cops immediately.  I am glad I wasnt in that situation, because it would have been a very, very bad outcome for the police 'idiot' officers.

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bluemarlin

Sad and senseless. I hope you find peace regarding Luke. 

The only excuse for the Cobb County cop is stupidity because there will never be a reason for a police officer to shoot and kill a household retriever.


----------



## SonyaS

Those cops almost certainly knew it was a false alarm and they wanted to be jerks about it and come barging in the house.

Statistics show 98% of ALL alarm calls are false. Was the alarm blaring when they arrived? Was your truck in the driveway with a warm engine? Why didn't they look through the windows before entering? They would have likely seen you on the phone or your dogs and KNOWN. Also contact your alarm monitoring company, they usually call 911 themselves and they may have TOLD the 911 operator that the home owner called and is claiming they can't remember the password.

I don't think the police believed for a MOMENT that there was a burglar in the house, if they actually THOUGHT there might be a dangerous criminal loose in the house they would have checked it out before they barged in. 



> … in DeKalb, Georgia, in 2000, only 39 out of over
> 144,000 alarm calls were actual or attempted burglaries.
> That same year, 97.5 percent of 30,000 police responses
> to burglar alarms in Seattle were false, and only 40
> burglars were actually apprehended. Chicago police
> annually respond to over 300,000 alarms, 98 percent are
> false.
> 
> http://pleaserespond.org/CSUSBReport.pdf


----------



## j_seph

Would love to see some Leo's post up their opinion on here.


----------



## Bass Akwards

Sorry to hear about Luke, The first time I met Luke was at Cedar creek. He loved to be scratched at his tail, I remember seeing how well you two had bonded and seeing that made me love my dog even more. Let me know if there is any I can do for you.
Chimp


----------



## dtala

ya'll are better restrained men than I am. I'd still be in jail...and that cop would still be in the hospital.

btw, I'm a retired LEO, 26 years No excuse for that kind of behavior whatsoever.


----------



## Keebs

dtala said:


> ya'll are better restrained men than I am. I'd still be in jail...and that cop would still be in the hospital.
> 
> btw, I'm a retired LEO, 26 years _*No excuse for that kind of behavior whatsoever.*_


 Thank you.............. at least I know now, not all LEO think the same (I know they don't, but you know what I mean.)


----------



## HMwolfpup

sorry for your loss.  I don't have kids of my own either. My dogs are my children. I know how bad it hurts to lose one, but have never lost one in such a manner.  Sounds like Luke was a good one.


----------



## DEERFU

I just wanted to take a minute to say thank yawl for all the support shown. Some of the police that came out tried to make me feel like a complete idiot for what had happened. It wasn't my fault and it wasn't Luke's fault. Believe I've done nothing but try to find a way to blame myself and beat myself up and I'm done with it. The story will air on 11Alive and channel 2 tonight at 6. Marietta Daily Journal has also came out to do an interview. The cops were overheard talking at a local diner after the incident and it seems that they were a little "worried" about the actions they had taken. He heard the shooter say that he didn't have a good reason for shooting the dog. My friend introduced himself and said they grilled him about Luke. They were asking if he was aggressive or ever bitten anyone. Of course they were told how gentle and loved he was by every body that met him. To many details about the hear-say that will have to come later. Then I got the News from a reporter that they had put in the report that Luke had previously bitten some one else on the property. I had steam coming out of my ears. Then the other reporter came back by with the report in his hands and it said my sister (different name) made the statement. She told both of them on camera that it was a lie and they twisted her words. She told them that she had been bitten by a dog 3 weeks ago and didnt feel the need to shoot it so why did they shoot Luke. I've been told by another friend that the "shooter" already has another complaint on him under investigation. This friend has lawyer connections and they obtained the report. I must now go file a complaint myself against the same person. Hopefully in the end justice will be done for Luke.
 Sorry for the long post just wanted to say what had to be said.


----------



## JuliaH

Good for you DeerFU!!  It sounds like you are getting something done, and that is a good thing. Luke's job now has become one of making sure this doesn't happen again and you are doing a good job of making sure his story is heard loud and clear!


----------



## Tomahawk1088

Sorry for your loss. I don't know what I'd do if someone did that to one of my dogs.


----------



## sleepr71

Tomahawk1088 said:


> Sorry for your loss. I don't know what I'd do if someone did that to one of my dogs.



Same here..ESPECIALLY in my own home. The fact that the dog wasn't hysterically barking(at a REAL BURGLAR) when they entered should have told them that all was calm & o.k...which=False alarm!!! Sounds like a rookie cop..with very poor intuition,or one with a chip on his shoulders. They know they did wrong,were overheard discussing it,and I would push it as far as it would go..to the point of them losing their jobs,and punitive damages.Sleepr71.


----------



## bamaboy

Just seen the story on channel 2 action news. Hope this gets a good response.


----------



## mtnman74

Sorry to hear about your loss. Just saw the story on channel 2 and I'm so glad that they thought it was important enough to put the story on. This is a story we hear about too often...stupid cops making stupid decisions. I know it won't bring your dog back. It I hope this stupid cop gets fired. If he can shoot a dog that easily he could shoot a person just as easily. I'll be following this story and will be glad to help any way I can.


----------



## Todd E

Just saw the story on the news. WOW.

My wife and I are both saddened by your loss.  Your tears and hurt were hard to watch. We both know how bad it hurts to lose a pet. Keep your chin up and never forget all the good times.........


----------



## Danno

j_seph said:


> Would love to see some Leo's post up their opinion on here.



Okay here it is.....

I am terribly sorry this happened to Luke. 

As for the statistic 97.5% of alarms are false therefore the officers should have cut corners.....I think not. What they did is a common tactic. They were announcing themselves from inside. To do it from the outside you are at a tactical disadvantage. 
They were in a no win situation. If they back out and leave and the house has been burglarized they get disciplined. They go forward and check the house and this happens, they get disciplined. 

Heck, why come to work? It seems everyone on here knows how to do the officers job better than him.

At the end of the day the poor man lost his pup and i'm fairly certain the officers aren't happy about having done that AND get disciplined too.

File the complaint with the department and let it take it's course.


----------



## weathermantrey

I’m sorry but there is no excuse for them shooting your dog without being attacked.

The next time this happens that cop might shoot a homeowner when he comes into the room!?!


----------



## SonyaS

Here is a link to the video and the story:
http://www.11alive.com/news/article/257298/40/Cobb-officer-shoots-100-pound-chocolate-Lab

Years ago I had a monitored fire alarm system when I lived in Atlanta Metro, I cancelled it when I realized the authorities could easily gun down my dogs due to a false alarm. I don't want to give them the green light to enter my home and do as they please.


----------



## weathermantrey

What really makes me mad as that they didn’t even apologize or show any remorse for the guy?

Even if they really felt threatened and were attacked you would think that any decent man would still apologize to the home-owner for shooting his companion.


----------



## deputy430

Saw your news clip... SO sorry for your loss.... I have a Chocolate Lab and he is my world!!!! Duck and Dove hunting wouldn't be the same without him......


----------



## SonyaS

> "I retreated approximately 20 feet from the back door and the large dog continued toward me barking aggressively with its mouth wide open attempting to bite me,"



Uhhh...dogs that are barking generally do open their mouths.

Does he expect anyone to believe this dog was "attempting" to bite him while he backed up 20 feet and the dog couldn't manage it to close that distance?

A dog that wanted to lay teeth in him would have done it before he backed up 2 feet. Liar. The dog just wanted him to leave, and he knew it but he didn't want to be backed off by the scary barking doggie so he decided to unload several rounds instead.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Man, I don't know what to say. I have ABSOLUTELY ZERO respect for the Cobb County Police Department.


----------



## mtnman74

Cops are some of the biggest liars out there. This idiot is gonna make up any story he can think of to try to justify what he did.


----------



## bluemarlin

It won't be hard to forget the cops name.... Officer Roach


----------



## JuliaH

Thanks for the link SonyaS!  The report sounds defensive on the part of the reporter.  Robby, don't give up. File a complaint.

Julia


----------



## jonkayak

I can not imagine what you are going through. We lost our dog this year and it hurt more then I could have ever imagined, but what you are going through is just not right. I'm so sorry for your loss. Do all of Cobb County a favor and sue the department and the officer to get him off the street before he shoots someone. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## grizzlyblake

mtnman74 said:


> Cops are some of the biggest liars out there. This idiot is gonna make up any story he can think of to try to justify what he did.



And be completely protected by the other goons in the agency. 

Remember folks, these idiots are OUR EMPLOYEES. Nothing more than PUBLIC SERVANTS who we pay with our tax dollars. They are in no way, shape, or form above any of us and should not be held to a different yardstick when it comes to things like this. 

I am absolutely sick at how out of control this publicly subsidized gang, referred to as The Police, has gotten. They are basically untouchable at this stage of the game. What shame.


----------



## SonyaS

Instead of just venting here, vent to the top dog:

Cobb County Police Chief:
John Houser
(770) 499-3902
john.houser@cobbcounty.org


----------



## DEERFU

SonyaS said:


> Uhhh...dogs that are barking generally do open their mouths.
> 
> Does he expect anyone to believe this dog was "attempting" to bite him while he backed up 20 feet and the dog couldn't manage it to close that distance?
> 
> A dog that wanted to lay teeth in him would have done it before he backed up 2 feet. Liar. The dog just wanted him to leave, and he knew it but he didn't want to be backed off by the scary barking doggie so he decided to unload several rounds instead.



Sonya this is exactly what happened and it was a lie. There have been many lies told by ccpd and there is no way I'm going to let them get away with doing this to Luke. I don't have money to sue but I'm going tomorrow to file a formal complaint. A friend told me that one of the officers already had a pending complaint. They even lied on the police report and said Luke had recently bitten a neighbor. The idiot was talking about my sister!!!! She had to go on camera for the news crews and say it was a lie


----------



## Bass Akwards

I'm sure that you have enough supporters to help pay for a lawyer. I'm in....


----------



## jonkayak

Bass Akwards said:


> I'm sure that you have enough supporters to help pay for a lawyer. I'm in....



I'm in......

Someone needs to set up a Facebook page for a "Justice for Luke Fund".


----------



## huntchesies

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  I agree with all the others on not letting this go.  I'm not fond of cops.  Sometimes or I should say alot of times they do some stupid things and some even illegal and get away with it because they have a badge.


----------



## sage954

What if we took a page from the liberals play book and had a protest outside of the cop's residence?  Or at least the police station.   If he truly felt that he was in the right to shoot, why do he and his cop buddies have to weave a web of so many lies and misleading statements?   He has proven himself to be a liar and a sorry human being.


----------



## JuliaH

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Justice-for-Luke/174450632679714     Join the page folks, and let's be sure Luke is not forgotten until the Cobb County PD has its officers properly trained and ready for situations. I do not understand why the police would go around the house to the back door and just let themselves in.  I also do not understand why the media would make it sound like this dog was vicious. 

Join the page. Support this family and Luke.






jonkayak said:


> I'm in......
> 
> Someone needs to set up a Facebook page for a "Justice for Luke Fund".


----------



## DEERFU

sage954 said:


> What if we took a page from the liberals play book and had a protest outside of the cop's residence?  Or at least the police station.   If he truly felt that he was in the right to shoot, why do he and his cop buddies have to weave a web of so many lies and misleading statements?   He has proven himself to be a liar and a sorry human being.


yes


JuliaH said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Justice-for-Luke/174450632679714     Join the page folks, and let's be sure Luke is not forgotten until the Cobb County PD has its officers properly trained and ready for situations. I do not understand why the police would go around the house to the back door and just let themselves in.  I also do not understand why the media would make it sound like this dog was vicious.
> 
> Join the page. Support this family and Luke.



God Bless you Ms. Julia


----------



## JuliaH

Someone on the page has already sent an email or letter to the PD and it was a good note. We need hundreds of those!!  And some need to contact Channel 11 with it too. They had a report but skewed it in favor of the officer. 

There are times that officers need to do something this drastic, but those are rare.  It is time for an investigation and for the truth to come out. 

Go to Facebook. There are 60 people liking it, oops 66 now, and we need more!  Don't just go there, send letters, emails, phone calls. Be polite but firm. Then they will know we are serious!


----------



## applejuice

RIP Luke


----------



## sage954

Mr. Houser -

I am writing to you concerning Officer Roach's incident shooting the Lab.  I am highly disturbed by this fact alone, but when you include the lies and misleading statements in the official report submited by Officer Roach it really leads one to question the integrity of the Officers of the Cobb County police  department.  Specifically the Officers mis-stated the statement of the owner's sister in the report.  Also the Officer claimed that simply shutting the door would have put him in more danger.  How has shutting the door, putting it between you and a perceived danger, and giving yourself a chance to retreat  ever increased the danger to a person?

I am a resident of Cobb County and I own four dogs that will bark like crazy at any stranger entering my property, but would not bite or attack unless they felt threatened. Your officers should know how to approach a dog in a manner that would reassure the animal that they are not threatening. If Officer Roach had this kind of experience the encounter would have turned into a sniffing and petting incidence.  

I would like you to know that until I feel I can trust the integrity of the Cobb County Police department, no matter if I am being beaten to death on my own lawn, the Cobb County Police Department is not welcome to enter my property.


----------



## JuliaH

Sage, I hope you sent that to the Cobb PD   They will wish they had not ever heard of DeerFU and Luke!






sage954 said:


> Mr. Houser -
> 
> I am writing to you concerning Officer Roach's incident shooting the Lab.  I am highly disturbed by this fact alone, but when you include the lies and misleading statements in the official report submited by Officer Roach it really leads one to question the integrity of the Officers of the Cobb County police  department.  Specifically the Officers mis-stated the statement of the owner's sister in the report.  Also the Officer claimed that simply shutting the door would have put him in more danger.  How has shutting the door, putting it between you and a perceived danger, and giving yourself a chance to retreat  ever increased the danger to a person?
> 
> I am a resident of Cobb County and I own four dogs that will bark like crazy at any stranger entering my property, but would not bite or attack unless they felt threatened. Your officers should know how to approach a dog in a manner that would reassure the animal that they are not threatening. If Officer Roach had this kind of experience the encounter would have turned into a sniffing and petting incidence.
> 
> I would like you to know that until I feel I can trust the integrity of the Cobb County Police department, no matter if I am being beaten to death on my own lawn, the Cobb County Police Department is not welcome to enter my property.


----------



## JuliaH

A little news that shows it works to stand up for a wrong having been done... Below is off FB, where one poster actually called the PD. I expect a lot of people are doing that!

*...just got off the phone with the Cobb County PD. They actually called me back! They said that the case is NOT closed and they will be investigating what happened. It has to be investigated/reviewed thru the chain of command and there will likely be an apology made. I know this won't make Mr. King feel any better but at least it is a start.*


----------



## sage954

Julia, yes that was my email to CCPD.  That is the professional non-lunatic version of what I wanted to say.


----------



## SonyaS

DEERFU said:


> Sonya this is exactly what happened and it was a lie. There have been many lies told by ccpd and there is no way I'm going to let them get away with doing this to Luke. I don't have money to sue but I'm going tomorrow to file a formal complaint. A friend told me that one of the officers already had a pending complaint. They even lied on the police report and said Luke had recently bitten a neighbor. The idiot was talking about my sister!!!! She had to go on camera for the news crews and say it was a lie



I ain't no lawyer but I suspect if they intentionally lied about your sisters statement in the police report that could be serious. 

Get your sister to write up a formal statement saying she did NOT say Luke bit her, have her state that the police falsified her statements in their report. Have her sign it in front of a notary and get it stamped. Submit that with your complaint.

Julia you might want to put the "call to action" (i.e. send email complaints etc...) on the Facebook page for Luke and cross post it to other animal related facebook pages in Georgia, tell them who to email and I bet this will get a LOT of attention. There are tens of thousands of highly emotional Georgia animal lovers and they get fired up by this sort of thing. Cobb County PD could easily get bombarded with hundreds of emails within 2-3 days.


----------



## JuliaH

The page is growing pretty fast, and I have done what you suggested to the other animal pages I am on. I expect the PD knows Luke well now   The more the merrier, if they remember to be polite, firm and stick to the facts as the owner has stated


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I posted a link to Justice for Luke's sight on Q100(The Bert Show) radio station in Atlanta's facebook page.


----------



## SonyaS

JuliaH said:


> The page is growing pretty fast, and I have done what you suggested to the other animal pages I am on. I expect the PD knows Luke well now   The more the merrier, if they remember to be polite, firm and stick to the facts as the owner has stated



When something similar happened in TN (Police pulled a family car over due to a false report, forced them out at gunpoint,  then shot their dog while they pleaded with the officers NOT to shoot the puppy on tape) you can be sure not all of the emails were polite, regardless the Governor ended up apologizing.

The Marietta Daily Journal article is MUCH better than the 11Alive article. 

http://www.mdjonline.com/view/full_...by-police-officer-responding-to-burglar-alarm



> “I opened the back door and announced loudly ‘Cobb County Police!’ No one answered from within the residence and a large brown dog, which appeared to be 100 pounds plus, appeared from the right side of the door,” the report continues. “The dog began barking aggressively and started charging toward me.”
> 
> *Roach states that he did not try to close the back door because it would have put him in an “immediate risk of danger from the unknown that was inside the residence.”
> *


----------



## RacinNut

DEERFU, so sorry for your loss, I just heard bout this bout an hour ago, I agree with several others, I would be in jail right now if it had happened to my dog.  I have never had alot of use for LEOs anyway, way too many of them for what they have to do, seems to me they cause more trouble than they are worth.   I'll keep up with the FB page and donate what I can to get that sorry excuse of a human fired from his cop job, and don't trust the media for any help, they are always for the cops.


----------



## sage954

Just like I said in my email to CCPD.  When has closing a door to a perceived threat and retreating ever increased the danger to anyone ? !!!





SonyaS said:


> When something similar happened in TN (Police pulled a family car over due to a false report, forced them out at gunpoint,  then shot their dog while they pleaded with the officers NOT to shoot the puppy on tape) you can be sure not all of the emails were polite, regardless the Governor ended up apologizing.
> 
> The Marietta Daily Journal article is MUCH better than the 11Alive article.
> 
> http://www.mdjonline.com/view/full_...by-police-officer-responding-to-burglar-alarm


----------



## SonyaS

sage954 said:


> Just like I said in my email to CCPD.  When has closing a door to a perceived threat and retreating ever increased the danger to anyone ? !!!



Yes, especially when the "perceived threat" can't turn a door knob.  I posted Luke's facebook page on half a dozen rescue related sites. 



JuliaH said:


> I expect the PD knows Luke well now



Yuppers, Chief Houser now realizes this one ain't getting brushed under the carpet like they hoped it would. I expect they will go into "damage control" mode within a day or two. DEERFU if they offer some sort of apology make SURE it is in front of the news cameras. The more embarrassment this causes them the LESS likely this will happen again in Cobb County or other areas of Georgia.


----------



## Bass Akwards

Mr. Houser 

I am writing to you in concern of your officer Roach's shooting of Mr King's beloved pet. I am dumbfounded
on how this call was handled and how quickly this case was closed by your dept. They were caught lying and trying to cover their inexcusable lack of training and respect for the citizens' property and and pets that you are paid to protect and serve.
 Do you have any pets? Are officers trained to kill dogs on sight or sound? What dog do you know of that does not bark at strangers? I have always have and still do respect those that to choose to protect and serve, I understand that his is a unique situation, but one that has not been handled correctly.  Kids look up to police officers dreaming of being a policeman one day. What kind of message is this to those kids? What will be done from to prevent something like this happening again? Are you just going to let your officers LIE? What kind of integrity is that?
Luke was a very sweet dog, the first time I met Luke was on the same exact property that your officer killed him, I was never threatened at all by Luke, just a normal dogs barking to make his owner aware that a stranger was near, like dogs naturally do. I never felt that my life was in danger and neither has anyone one else that has been on the same property that only YOUR officer was to ever say they were threatened by him.


----------



## bluemarlin

I sent one too. I'm not the type that usually does something like that but this is inexcusable and I felt compelled. 
For Luke.


----------



## DEERFU

God Bless yawl for sticking up for Luke! I promise you he didn't deserve this


----------



## DEERFU

Change is what's needed!
http://www.statesman.com/news/local/dog-shooting-prompts-police-to-change-policies-2401738.html


----------



## JuliaH

Thank you!  




Bass Akwards said:


> Mr. Houser
> 
> I am writing to you in concern of your officer Roach's shooting of Mr King's beloved pet. I am dumbfounded
> on how this call was handled and how quickly this case was closed by your dept. They were caught lying and trying to cover their inexcusable lack of training and respect for the citizens' property and and pets that you are paid to protect and serve.
> Do you have any pets? Are officers trained to kill dogs on sight or sound? What dog do you know of that does not bark at strangers? I have always have and still do respect those that to choose to protect and serve, I understand that his is a unique situation, but one that has not been handled correctly.  Kids look up to police officers dreaming of being a policeman one day. What kind of message is this to those kids? What will be done from to prevent something like this happening again? Are you just going to let your officers LIE? What kind of integrity is that?
> Luke was a very sweet dog, the first time I met Luke was on the same exact property that your officer killed him, I was never threatened at all by Luke, just a normal dogs barking to make his owner aware that a stranger was near, like dogs naturally do. I never felt that my life was in danger and neither has anyone one else that has been on the same property that only YOUR officer was to ever say they were threatened by him.


----------



## JuliaH

Thank you!




bluemarlin said:


> I sent one too. I'm not the type that usually does something like that but this is inexcusable and I felt compelled.
> For Luke.


----------



## JuliaH

You're right!!  There are all the people who have seen this and/or posted here and there are 383 people as of this post Liking the Facebook page and communicating, and there are probably more on the news sites where this story is active. 

Change is coming. You remain in our thoughts and prayers and actions!  We are looking out for people and pets that this might happen to in the future too 

The apology needs to be as open as the officer was in skewing his report and the bias on the news media. Don't let them hide their apology in a corner 

We've got your back DeerFU,  to the best of our ability 

Julia



DEERFU said:


> Change is what's needed!
> http://www.statesman.com/news/local/dog-shooting-prompts-police-to-change-policies-2401738.html


----------



## GA DAWG

I think more than just an open apology needs to happen here myself! I know for a fact you can sue a person for shooting a hound on their property. So something should be able to be done here. Need to contact Jay Boswell. He's a coonhuntin lawyer and has handled a lot of dog shooting cases in Ga. If nothing else. He might can tell you something you can do!


----------



## BME013

I am sorry for your loss.  Pets are family and I can't imagine what your going through now.  I will be sending an email to the chief on the behalf of you and Luke.
Police should be trained to react correctly and deadly force should be last resort.  If he could have just shut the door or two then in my eyes he should be charged with curlty to animals and fired!


----------



## SonyaS

> From: Sonya
> Sent: Wednesday, September 19, 2012 10:15 PM
> To: john.houser@cobbcounty.org
> Subject: *You do realize....
> *
> 
> This dog shooting thing IS going viral, right?
> 
> How is Officer Roach doing? Perhaps he feels stressed and would like to shoot a few more dogs to relieve the pressure. Or perhaps he is not aware, that's okay, someone will be answering to this and it likely won't be G. M. Roach.



Pressure is definitely on.


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Praying for you and your dog. That is horrible to hear about and cannot imagine that being my dog. You handled it much better than I would. I would have driven directly to the police dept. and caused a larger problem. Guess next time walking near a canine unit with the window down, I should not shoot the poor dog for barking at me. People make stupid decisions.


----------



## DEERFU

sonyas said:


> pressure is definitely on.


----------



## birddog52

Sounds like a case for the coondog lawyer yeah you have some real clowns outhere playing po-po guess they never heard of pepper spray dog was just trying to protect his truff( sue sue sue)


----------



## ryano

GA DAWG said:


> I think more than just an open apology needs to happen here myself! I know for a fact you can sue a person for shooting a hound on their property. So something should be able to be done here. Need to contact Jay Boswell. He's a coonhuntin lawyer and has handled a lot of dog shooting cases in Ga. If nothing else. He might can tell you something you can do!



A precident has already been set   Its not Ga but I dont see why the same thing cant happen here.

http://www.examiner.com/article/maryland-family-awarded-compensation-police-shoot-dog-case


----------



## DEERFU

the case has been reopened


----------



## applejuice

DEERFU said:


> the case has been reopened





Glad to hear


----------



## Lukikus2

DEERFU said:


> the case has been reopened


----------



## JuliaH

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!   Keep at it guys, if you are sending emails or making calls!  There are over 600 on the Facebook page working now


----------



## SonyaS

DEERFU said:


> the case has been reopened



DeerFu did they call you? What did they say? Did they say why they decided to reopen it???


----------



## saltwatercowboy

Man dang bro I just read this and am so very sorry!I have a yellow and a choc and could not even imagine myself in this situation!Sorry for your loss man cuz they are family.People who do not own them could not even begin to understand!


----------



## jmh5397

Danno said:


> Okay here it is.....
> 
> I am terribly sorry this happened to Luke.
> 
> As for the statistic 97.5% of alarms are false therefore the officers should have cut corners.....I think not. What they did is a common tactic. They were announcing themselves from inside. To do it from the outside you are at a tactical disadvantage.
> They were in a no win situation. If they back out and leave and the house has been burglarized they get disciplined. They go forward and check the house and this happens, they get disciplined.
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, why come to work? It seems everyone on here knows how to do the officers job better than him.
> 
> At the end of the day the poor man lost his pup and i'm fairly certain the officers aren't happy about having done that AND get disciplined too.
> 
> File the complaint with the department and let it take it's course.






ALL they did was cut corners!!!  And they placed themselves in a "no win" situation.  It's called:  do your job properly.  Since you say this is a "common tactic" ...... question:  I wonder what the "scene size-up" told them??  I believe we still do that before we enter, don't we?  I'd fire the officer who killed the dog for negligent behavior at a minimum.  Just my opinion


----------



## ThaDuck

jmh5397 said:


> ALL they did was cut corners!!!  And they placed themselves in a "no win" situation.  It's called:  do your job properly.  Since you say this is a "common tactic" ...... question:  I wonder what the "scene size-up" told them??  I believe we still do that before we enter, don't we?  I'd fire the officer who killed the dog for negligent behavior at a minimum.  Just my opinion



I agree....he also left out all the lies that were told.  Guess that's a "common tactic" too. Well they can keep thier "common tactics" away from my Cobb county property.


----------



## SonyaS

Well what started off as a sad post on the GON pet forum has turned into a situation that will no doubt lead to apologies and policy changes.

News coverage on the support pouring out for the man who's lab was shot, watch video:

http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/news/support-pours-in-for-man-after-dog-shot/vd758/


----------



## JuliaH

Well that sure is a different tone from the last news report. Good thing too!


----------



## XIronheadX

Mistake. Bad one. Did the officer think the imagined burglar had a dog as an accomplice. Did he think a dog that wouldn't let him in, would let a burglar in. Lack of ability to process=common sense!


----------



## Bass Akwards

Now had Luke bitten the officer or even got close enough to bite him I would understand, even I would have shot. Officer Roach automatically assuming that all large dogs are viscous shows a lack of experience and training and his fear of dogs. I have talked to several police friends of mine, and they do not agree on how Roach handled this one. All of them said they would be on alert and weapons drawn going into the house, some could not truly answer about if they would have shot a dog, they were not there, but they all said what about the perp? Why did he automatically assumed that Luke was vicious and assumed the man inside the house was no threat at all, if it was a true burglary, the two officers fully exposed themselves to have easily been shot and killed. Then for the two officers to lie and cover up their mistakes, blows my mind. They next time I hear, "I was pulled over cuz I'm black" I might think differently about that now.


----------



## NittyGritty

Geez, i couldnt imagine.... my dog is apart of my family.. It for sure could have been handled better by the cops. I,d be in jail if i were in your shoes


----------



## DEERFU

SonyaS said:


> DeerFu did they call you? What did they say? Did they say why they decided to reopen it???


No mam they didn't call. The channel 2 reporter relayed the info to me after he heard from police spokesman Dana Pierce. Pierce refused to speak about the inaccuracies on the report and refused to speak on ccpd policy concerning animals. I was told by the detective in my initial interview that  
 ccpd has no policy concerning animals and it's left up to the individual officers discretion- UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## JuliaH

There are 860 people on Luke's FB page now. If they will all continue to do what is needed, the pressure will finally get the CCPD to cave in to fix their policy, or lack thereof!  Stay on them folks 

Julia


----------



## DEERFU

JuliaH said:


> There are 860 people on Luke's FB page now. If they will all continue to do what is needed, the pressure will finally get the CCPD to cave in to fix their policy, or lack thereof!  Stay on them folks
> 
> Julia


944 now ms. Julia. Thanks to you for all your help and support. Thanks to the rest of my fellow members also. We have the support of 2 more families that this happened to recently.

https://www.facebook.com/JusticeForCisco

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Justice-for-Scout-and-his-Family/416171498439981


----------



## JuliaH

Super!! It is still growing, as it should. And it is good that others that have had this happen are getting together with you. 

I expect the CCPD is counting on a flurry then it blows over. If that happens, they will never apologize or change the way they do things.. and they are counting on the people to give up and shut up. 

Hang in there Robby and keep up the good work   I will continue to help on FB all I can... 

Julia





DEERFU said:


> 944 now ms. Julia. Thanks to you for all your help and support. Thanks to the rest of my fellow members also. We have the support of 2 more families that this happened to recently.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JusticeForCisco
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Justice-for-Scout-and-his-Family/416171498439981


----------



## MTMiller

Sorry for your loss.  I read your story in the Marietta Daily Journal.


----------



## dtala

Ya'll are aiming too low, complaints need to go to the States Attorney General...stuff flows downhill faster and snowballs.


----------



## DEERFU

dtala said:


> Ya'll are aiming too low, complaints need to go to the States Attorney General...stuff flows downhill faster and snowballs.


Agreed! and it's coming. Still being stonewalled by CCPD. Was told I needed to contact Capt. Dale Bolenbraugh of prct.3 to file a formal complaint. I did and haven't received a call back. My next step is to take it back to IA


----------



## DEERFU

copied from the Justice for Luke FB page: 
For those of you that have called CCPD and emailed Chief Houser and not received a reply, I'm posting the numbers for the State of Ga. attorney general. Forward those emails to Sam Olens
opinions@law.ga.gov or call 404-651-5825


----------



## simpleman30

i don't know what to say.  this kind of thing burns me up.  i would hate to know what i would do to these lowlife cops if i was in your shoes.


----------



## bluemarlin

Bass Akwards said:


> Now had Luke bitten the officer or even got close enough to bite him I would understand, even I would have shot. Officer Roach automatically assuming that all large dogs are viscous shows a lack of experience and training and his fear of dogs. I have talked to several police friends of mine, and they do not agree on how Roach handled this one. All of them said they would be on alert and weapons drawn going into the house, some could not truly answer about if they would have shot a dog, they were not there, but they all said what about the perp? Why did he automatically assumed that Luke was vicious and assumed the man inside the house was no threat at all, if it was a true burglary, the two officers fully exposed themselves to have easily been shot and killed. Then for the two officers to lie and cover up their mistakes, blows my mind. They next time I hear, "I was pulled over cuz I'm black" I might think differently about that now.



^Lots of insight in this short post.

More reason for proper training or exposes the flaws in the department and lack of training. 
What about the rate of which the Cobb County Police Department has grown? 
Could this be an example of get another one through and on our streets?
Is there another county that has more cops?
Does Cobb County do reviews of their officers?

The part I can't get my hands around is opening the house door, letting the household retriever out, and immediately shooting it twice... Shooting a barking Labrador retriever. 
...AND TOTALLY FORGET ABOUT THE POTENTIAL ROBBERY.

Protect and Serve.     ???

This kind of protection and serving holds no place in any department and scares me to think a cop with Mr. Roach's mental incapability is on the force, with a gun, performing the ever day duties of a police officer. 

Try and help me understand and sleep better at night regarding this type crapshoot... If I for some reason have to call the police, will I get a Dana Pierce or officer Roach. My life could be in my hands if I make that call.


----------



## chase870

DEERFU, seems the mods have deleated my post I know you read it so remember where I stand and what I do for a living. I hope you never have to call but if you do the office number is 678-425-9387. This number is answered 24/7/365 and accepts collect calls. As you apply pressure through the ccpd start working on the chairman of the board of comm. Have him work on their budget.


----------



## SonyaS

Sadly Luke being shot is definitely in a grey area, if that. The alarm call allowed the police to enter your home.

Lying in the police report is definitely NOT GREY and that absolutely should be receiving the attention of the authorities.

DEERFU have you reached out to Internal Affairs? Their number and email is easy to find. DEMAND an investigation into the police report lies.


----------



## DEERFU

chase870 said:


> DEERFU, seems the mods have deleated my post I know you read it so remember where I stand and what I do for a living. I hope you never have to call but if you do the office number is 678-425-9387. This number is answered 24/7/365 and accepts collect calls. As you apply pressure through the ccpd start working on the chairman of the board of comm. Have him work on their budget.


Got it Chase and I do remember, Thanks


SonyaS said:


> Sadly Luke being shot is definitely in a grey area, if that. The alarm call allowed the police to enter your home.
> 
> Lying in the police report is definitely NOT GREY and that absolutely should be receiving the attention of the authorities.
> 
> DEERFU have you reached out to Internal Affairs? Their number and email is easy to find. DEMAND an investigation into the police report lies.


Yes mam I have. It has not been easy to file a formal complaint with the CCPD. I guess they needed time to brief anyone that was unaware of the case. So after a trip to HQ and IA I was told I needed to follow the chain of command on the precinct level and go from there. After many calls and email I was finally able to speak with Capt. Dale Bolenbaugh who told me he was very sorry about what happened to Luke and that Lt. Mestre (has been called previously) would handle the complaint. Still disgusted but now have purpose. I'm not going to let this go! Hopefully I can join forces with others that this has happened to and work on awareness and training for officers on a national level. I was contacted by another man here in Smyrna that this happened to in May. The SPD came onto his property, shot his dog on his porch and then proceeded to hunt the dog down and kill it instead of calling animal control. The dog had ran to several neighbors homes leaving pools of blood while seeking shelter. They caught up with the dog the dog at a nearby creek and shot it again. The owner was ticketed for having a viscous animal and was facing a $1000 fine. He said the judge was completely appalled that the SPD had shot his dog and threw the case out of court. He has been advised to take legal action. He did tell me that the dog had escaped from the fence and a neighbor had called and complained but couldn't understand why police were sent out instead of animal control


----------



## ThaDuck

DEERFU said:


> copied from the Justice for Luke FB page:
> For those of you that have called CCPD and emailed Chief Houser and not received a reply, I'm posting the numbers for the State of Ga. attorney general. Forward those emails to Sam Olens
> opinions@law.ga.gov or call 404-651-5825



Rob, i have not received a reply to my email so i will forward to this address. Has anyone gotten a reply from their emails to CCPD?


----------



## Steve Thompson

That's a dumb cop right there...


----------



## DEERFU

ThaDuck said:


> Rob, i have not received a reply to my email so i will forward to this address. Has anyone gotten a reply from their emails to CCPD?


not one single person has told me they have


----------



## SonyaS

I sent two emails to Houser, and one to internal affairs, no replies at all. I am really surprised they haven't made a statement apologizing for the shooting (which wouldn't mean lawsuit, since legally it could still be justified).

The fact they are stonewalling is bad and it really makes them look like arrogant jerks. I am starting to think this wasn't just a "mistake"; maybe these guys are just plain evil.


----------



## DEERFU

I was finally "allowed" to make my complaint. Not expecting much. 2700 signatures on the petition and 3 days left. Please sign and share.
http://www.causes.com/actions/16862...campaign=invite&utm_medium=wall&utm_source=fb


----------



## DEERFU

https://www.facebook.com/JusticeforLuke


----------



## jesuslives31548

I read all this and can simple say wow.... I was A LEO for many years part time. The tactical  Answer was the most retarded thing I heard. If someone was in the house the officer should have put two an two together. The dog would have probable been after the BG. I would get a lawyer and own that dept. I support law enforcement but many have the I can do no wrong attitude and think they are the most important thing to walk the earth. Not all but some..... Very sad I feel if this trigger happy COP would have came across you first it may have been you with the GSW. Maybe your dog saved you life in a weird unknown way...keep us updated.


----------



## DEERFU

I thought the same thing!!!!! I miss my big boy dearly though


----------



## DEERFU

good info
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showth...ings-w-recommendations-for-reducing-incidence


----------



## SonyaS

DEERFU are they still ignoring you?

Have you heard back from internal affairs? 

Not sure where you are planning to go with this but....

I might think about contacting Houser's secretary and saying I would like to meet with him. Preferably 2-3 days later. Say you would like to speak with him for a few minutes. Not a threat....but meet him face to face and see what he has to say. 

Don't plan to say much yourself, just plan to put him on the spot and see what HE says.


----------



## DEERFU

SonyaS said:


> DEERFU are they still ignoring you?
> 
> Have you heard back from internal affairs?
> 
> Not sure where you are planning to go with this but....
> 
> I might think about contacting Houser's secretary and saying I would like to meet with him. Preferably 2-3 days later. Say you would like to speak with him for a few minutes. Not a threat....but meet him face to face and see what he has to say.
> 
> Don't plan to say much yourself, just plan to put him on the spot and see what HE says.



Been trying for a week to get a meeting with Cobb Commission Chairman Tim Lee. He has the power to make changes and is up for re-election. No word from him or the continued investigation from the pd. They must ahve me on caller id by now and won't answer. Keeping my nose to the grindstone. Have someone else working on it for me also


----------



## jbp84

I just read this I'm not sure how you kept it together but there would be officer down if this happen to one of my dogs id take them over a human any day gl I hope justice is served, if there is anything I can do to help pm me. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tennessee Buck

j_seph said:


> We could all send Cobb cty an email about this voicing our opinion!



Thats the big problem with all the LEOs In cobb county to many Barneys and not enough Andys! sorry for your loss


----------



## SonyaS

jbp84 said:


> I just read this I'm not sure how you kept it together but there would be officer down if this happen to one of my dogs id take them over a human any day gl I hope justice is served, if there is anything I can do to help pm me. I'm sorry for your loss.



If you really loved your dog that would probably not be the case. In reality, if your dog was suddenly shot and dying hopefully you would put their needs first and rush to them to comfort them; their last moments on earth are more important than revenge. 

I understand the desire to kill that which took their life, I would feel the same way but if my beloved dog were dying in front of me they would be far more important than the idiot that caused their death.


----------



## DEERFU

SonyaS said:


> If you really loved your dog that would probably not be the case. In reality, if your dog was suddenly shot and dying hopefully you would put their needs first and rush to them to comfort them; their last moments on earth are more important than revenge.
> 
> I understand the desire to kill that which took their life, I would feel the same way but if my beloved dog were dying in front of me they would be far more important than the idiot that caused their death.



Well said Ms. Sonya, I lived through the nightmare. All I could concentrate on was getting to Luke, holding him, telling him how much I loved him and that I was so sorry that I couldn't stop what had happened. Concern for my own safety with the guns now pointed at me wasn't even an issue. The thoughts that flooded my mind are now unimaginable along with the "what ifs". Many have said here and on the other thread "what they would have done". I ask this: if your child is struck by a car and the car flees- are you going to go to your child or chase the car? I now have a mission and I'm gonna see it through. These shootings are taking place at an alarming rate across the country and in every case it's always the same excuse: the dog was attacking or I was scared for my safety. Dogs are supposed to be protective of their homes. A BARKING DOG IS NOT NECESSARILY AN ATTACKING DOG. The officers doing the shooting are in the minority but will not hesitate to pull the trigger on even the smallest dogs. I have hundreds of links saved on the subject now. No family pet is safe even down to the smallest. Caged, tethered or roaming free they're all at risk until laws are changed and accountability is implemented.


----------



## DEERFU

Dog shot while playing with child
http://www.examiner.com/article/tennessee-dog-shot-while-playing-with-child


----------



## DEERFU

Another near shooting of 2 labs in Cobb County this week
http://thepoliticalzealot.com/2012/...-after-cobb-police-shoot-and-kill-family-dog/


----------



## Taporsnap77

I would have a felony too or be shot as well what a great cop and a wuss he is scared of.a chocalate lab


----------



## Bkeepr

I am on Luke's Facebook page and the number of unwarranted cop shoots family dog cases is staggering!  We have a home security system and have one dog loose in the house and two crated.  Makes me fear for the safety of the loose dog if the alarm goes off while we are away.  So sorry for the loss of all those dogs just trying to do their jobs.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter

Just seen and read this whole post.So sorry for your loss.Sounds like this trigger happy police force needs to go.


----------



## DEERFU

Bkeepr said:


> I am on Luke's Facebook page and the number of unwarranted cop shoots family dog cases is staggering!  We have a home security system and have one dog loose in the house and two crated.  Makes me fear for the safety of the loose dog if the alarm goes off while we are away.  So sorry for the loss of all those dogs just trying to do their jobs.


Dogs bark and some people just don't want to accept that fact. Luke died doing what he was supposed to do because I never dreamed that a LEO would or could come to my home and shoot him just because it was in his power to do so! I don't want this to ever happen to another family. It has been 5 weeks and I've cried everyday because I miss him so much. What can I say - he was my baby. Your pets are at risk anytime officers come on your property for any reason. These officers knew there were dogs on the premises and should have never opened the door.


buckeyebunnyhunter said:


> Just seen and read this whole post.So sorry for your loss.Sounds like this trigger happy police force needs to go.


 They are protected. All they have to say is the dog was attacking and then lie to cover it up!


----------



## DEERFU

J U S T I C E   F O R   L U K E !
https://www.facebook.com/JusticeforLuke


----------



## Michael F. Gray

I'm sorry for your loss. I've been in law enforcement for a little over 40 years. We don't work that way. If your alarm is activated the first thing we do is run the plates on any vehicles present to see if the are registered at the dwelling. If no signs of forced entry are present, I would NOT enter that dweling unannounced. I hope the officers involved use this as a training ituation that will perhaps spare someone else the heartache you are feeling today.


----------



## DEERFU

Thank you so much Mr. Gray. I have been contacted by a couple of other officers that have been in the field a while and said basically the same thing. The officer that killed Luke said he checked the vehicles in the driveway and they were cold which was impossible since I had just driven my truck fully loaded and pulling a trailer 120 miles moments before he arrived. He also said he "announced" which he did not. He could have shut 3 separate doors in quick succession to keep a barrier between Luke and himself but chose not to do that also. I also hope that some kind of good comes out of this especially training to use non lethal methods of controlling "threatening" pets.


----------



## Dudeman042

*Plenty of blame to go around*



DEERFU said:


> Dogs bark and some people just don't want to accept that fact. Luke died doing what he was supposed to do because I never dreamed that a LEO would or could come to my home and shoot him just because it was in his power to do so!!



I'm sorry for the loss of your dog, sounds like a bad situation all around. Not saying that the officer was not at least partly at fault, but in my opinion, all the blame can't be solely placed on an officer. He was responding to your alarm going off at your house. When it comes to safety (officer & citizen safety) a dog will lose everytime, and that will never change.


----------



## DEERFU

Dudeman042 said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your dog, sounds like a bad situation all around. Not saying that the officer was not at least partly at fault, but in my opinion, all the blame can't be solely placed on an officer. He was responding to your alarm going off at your house. When it comes to safety (officer & citizen safety) a dog will lose everytime, and that will never change.


I never tried to place the blame solely on the officer. Do you not think I will have to live with my mistakes for the rest of my life? Did you read the thread? There is absolutely NO EXCUSE for using deadly force on a household pet!!!!!


----------



## Dudeman042

From what I read (and yes I read the entire thread) it seems to me that most everyone on here wants the officer to pay with his job because he shot the dog. I don't know the facts of the incident and I do not know that agency's policy about alarms and I don't know whether the officer followed it. All I know is what was stated on here, which is only one side of the story.

I have been a dog owner most of my life and I have known many dogs. And I cannot imagine having what happened to your dog happen to one of mine. And I am truly sad for the loss of your dog.

But that doesn't change the fact that in my opinion (and I think most peoples) there is reason to use deadly force on any animal that threatens a human. It doesn't matter what breed of dog or its dispostion, any dog can bite someone at any time, given the right circumstances. And I just think it is unrealistic to expect an officer who is responding to an alarm to stop and take time to assess whether or not a dog will attack/bite them. Is there a test for that? Are they supposed to say to themselves "well this dog is barking and charging but hasn't bit yet, he must be OK". I guess everyone wants them to wait and get bit first. 

And that brings me back to what I said before: When it comes down to officer/citizen safety or the wellfare of a dog, the dog is going to lose every time.


----------



## JuliaH

Thank you for reading all of this thread. Certainly you have seen the attempts to contact the police department in question to discuss this situation, with little to no response from the department. 

I am not sure anyone wants the officer's job. What is wanted and needed is a change in policy.

How are the officers trained to answer such a call? Certainly any dog will probably bark and some will bite. All of mine sound the alarm when a stranger comes to the house and the chihuahua might bite a stranger. 

However, I think it deserves a real answer as to why the officer did not slam the door shut when he heard the dog, or use a stun device such as a tazer. It also deserves an answer, and not just a cover up, as to why the officer did not announce himself so that the homeowner could hear him. 

This was a tragic accident. What if a child had run out of the home screaming and charging... not necessarily a little child... think of a teenager doing things wrong in a frightening situation and an over-reactive officer. 

The part of this story that lends so much credence to DEERFU's story is the fact that the department has refused to meet with him and go over the entire situation from both sides to see who had erred. 

Also, there are many other stories of similar situations. If a policeman is scared of the dog, taze it or mace it. Both will stop a grown man and would stop a dog too. Then the dog would be out of the way, and even if upset the owner would not be grieving from an over-reaction, and I do believe it was over-reaction to a barking dog. 

Also, if you stand your ground and stand quietly, even a charging dog will stop and not bite. That also would have given the owner time to get the dog under control. 

Julia



Dudeman042 said:


> From what I read (and yes I read the entire thread) it seems to me that most everyone on here wants the officer to pay with his job because he shot the dog. I don't know the facts of the incident and I do not know that agency's policy about alarms and I don't know whether the officer followed it. All I know is what was stated on here, which is only one side of the story.
> 
> I have been a dog owner most of my life and I have known many dogs. And I cannot imagine having what happened to your dog happen to one of mine. And I am truly sad for the loss of your dog.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that in my opinion (and I think most peoples) there is reason to use deadly force on any animal that threatens a human. It doesn't matter what breed of dog or its dispostion, any dog can bite someone at any time, given the right circumstances. And I just think it is unrealistic to expect an officer who is responding to an alarm to stop and take time to access whether or not a dog will attack/bite them. Is there a test for that? Are they supposed to say to themselves "well this dog is barking and charging but hasn't bit yet, he must be OK". I guess everyone wants them to wait and get bit first.
> 
> And that brings me back to what I said before: When it comes down to officer/citizen safety or the wellfare of a dog, the dog is going to lose every time.


----------



## dtala

I'm a retired officer after 26 years with the state...THAT officer needs firing, he does not have the capacity to make good decisions under stress and will mess up again, maybe with a person this time. Get rid of him.


----------



## DEERFU

Thank you dtala! WSB CHANNEL 2 is runnunig a follow up story investigation tonight at 5 and again at 6.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...13326575694.184845.10505090694&type=1&theater


----------



## DEERFU

Justice will be served one way or another. Attorney Joshua J. Smith (fellow dog lover) has officially put Cobb County on notice of intent to file suit for the wrongful death of Luke. Required paperwork has been sent to county commissioners (the same ones that refused to meet with us and discuss policy changes for the way police deal with canines). Thank you Josh for joining this cause and helping us! You sir are a hero and and voice for those that can't speak for themselves- our pets!


----------



## hwaldrop

So very sorry for this... I would be devastated!


----------



## dtala

DEERFU said:


> Justice will be served one way or another. Attorney Joshua J. Smith (fellow dog lover) has officially put Cobb County on notice of intent to file suit for the wrongful death of Luke. Required paperwork has been sent to county commissioners (the same ones that refused to meet with us and discuss policy changes for the way police deal with canines). Thank you Josh for joining this cause and helping us! You sir are a hero and and voice for those that can't speak for themselves- our pets!



sue em into bankruptcy 

  troy


----------



## quickdraw77

grizzlyblake said:


> I'm afraid that I wouldn't be able to control myself if someone shot one of my dogs in my own house, regardless of what kind of badge or suit they had on.
> 
> Please, please, please don't let this go. Goons like this deserve to be carried out of town on a rail.



I feel the same way....granted that if a service animal is shot, it's the same as shooting a 'human' officer...so what's the difference in someone shooting dog in it's own home be a crime? Like you say - that was your child...  Believe me, it would be extremely difficult for me to not be returning fire...  Come into my house unwelcome, you may be going out on a gurney...  Sorry to sounds so harsh, but that's what dog spray is for...

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

A similar thing happened to me years ago.  False alarm at my fathers business.  He had a stray hounddog that he took in and she stayed there overnight surrounded by a chainlink fence.  When my father and I arrived to unlock the fence, Lady came running out like she always does not even in an aggressive manner.  The two police officers freaked out and drew their pistols and said pit bull pit bull.  My dad got in the line of fire and proceeded to tell them that is not a pit bull.   There is no doubt in my mind that if we had not been there they would have shot that dog for no reason.


----------



## DEERFU

http://www.14news.com/story/2021568...ps-protest-dog-shootings-by-police?page=1&N=F


----------



## LTZ25

Is anybody really surprised by the officers action? This happens every day.


----------



## BigSwole

DeerFU has there been any update.

First time seeing this and sorry you've been put through this.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*both sides*

I can see both sides.  It was a tragic odd combination of circumstances that allowed this to take place.

Do dog experts AND experienced people who are not necessarily dog lovers but who regularly encounter strange dogs in agreement that barking is not good enough evidence of an imminent attack?

If so, and this point is factual and not in dispute, then it should be part of mandatory training at the police academy.  Part of a program to train cops how to balance the rights of citizens and respect for private property (and family pets) with officer safety and carrying out their duties.  Right now, except for some study of 4th Amendment law and maybe some discussion of police brutality, I get the feeling cops are trained that they can order anybody to do anything they want to get the job done, and they can shoot anyone or anything that they see as standing in the way of getting the job done.

Owning dogs is common. Owning guns is common. Cops should be trained on how to deal with family dogs and armed citzens (both as witnesses and as suspects).

I carry a gun when I jog or ride my bicycle primarily with a dog attack in mind. I think a dog attack is far more likely than a criminal human attack.  I'm ready to shoot your dog if I think I need to, and I don't really care if you call him a member of your family or not. If I have to shoot you next because you act like you're trying to kill me for shooting your dog, I will. (Think about this before you over-react to losing your pet. )

BUt guess what?  20 years of daily carry, and I haven't shot a dog yet.  I've been chased and barked at many times, but the only time I've been nipped is when the owner was right there about to grab the mutt's collar. So I kept my hand on my holstered gun and let the dog get in one small bite.  

I learned from experience.  Others can start out with the knowledge by way of training without having to have dozens of tense encounters over 20 years.  Train LEO's on dog encounters.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Why is it acceptable to shoot a dog that belongs in the house?
   It's not like the cop was apprehending a suspect.
   Did the cop order the dog to sit?

Did the cop think that maybe the perp brought his dog to assist in the burglary?  I could see this as a defense.

Would the cop have shot the perp?  No

If you are going to shoot my dog, then for your own safety, I would suggest that you shoot me first.


----------



## SonyaS

Bkeepr said:


> I am on Luke's Facebook page and the number of unwarranted cop shoots family dog cases is staggering!  We have a home security system and have one dog loose in the house and two crated.  Makes me fear for the safety of the loose dog if the alarm goes off while we are away.  So sorry for the loss of all those dogs just trying to do their jobs.




Alarm systems and dogs are NOT a good mix. Unless your dog is a teacup poodle no one needs both. 

I do not want the police entering for ANY reason because of my dogs and I would never have an alarm system for that reason, it is an open invitation to slaughter all of the canines in sight.


----------

